
Zoom founder sells $38mm of stock amidst FBI investigations - JumpCrisscross
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8181899/Billionaire-founder-Zoom-offloads-38M-company-stock.html
======
onyva
Wow. Dailymail tech news. That’s a new low.

